# Cycle after Laparscopy



## luckystork (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

I was wanting some advise/others experiences please

3 1/2 weeks ago I had a Laprascopy to remove a demoid cyst, and during operation they also lazered some endo behind the cyst.

Once I am heeled we plan to undertake a ICSI cycle (we are keen to get started) and I need to have a scan and bloods done on Day 2-5 again since the cyst has been removed. 

It seems that AF is not coming (I usually don't want the thing) but am also worried about missing having the tests due to easter weekend. 

- is it common for you cycle to be disrupted?
- would LH and FSH levels in the first cycle be affected by having a Laprascopy?
- If others have had a laprascopy what length of time was it till you could start IVF or ICSI? (In my head I was planning a cycle in may/june but am getting worried that this is sliding back - I know I need to be patient, but it just such a rollercoaster)  

Thanks for reading my ramblings


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Lap/Dyes can sometimes delay AFs and make your cycles a bit irregular for a few months afterwards...I've had 5 lap/dyes and a few times AF's been delayed and other times its not.  I had my last op mid Feb (had it on cd4) and strangely enough I still ovulated & my cycle arrived dead on time...but as I say, I've had other times when its been delayed...doesn't seem to be any hard and fast rules !

You may also notice that your period is more heavy and painful afterwards as well.

I'm not sure whether LH & FSH will be effected or not...possibly not but perhaps something to ask your consultant...I know I ovulated fine as I got all my usual ovulation pains and symtoms, including ewcm (although I didn't have progesterone blood test to confirm this !!)

I had to wait a natural cycle before starting tx following the op.

I had lap/dye with hysteroscopy on 13 Feb (cd4), I had my normal period and then I started downregging on cd21 of that following cycle.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## luckystork (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for your reply Minxy 

Thats reassuring to know it can disrupt your cycle I'm still waiting - makes me laugh never usually want AF to come   but wanting to get my bloods & scan before my next appointment.


----------

